# Real Love!



## gaurav_indian (May 30, 2007)

This is real love!


----------



## 47shailesh (May 30, 2007)

really touchy


----------



## pannaguma (May 30, 2007)

that girl is a real B!t(#, while the boy is pitiable.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

Really touching. 
But sounds true....  In love we can sacrifice everything (you have to be in love to feel this...)
But also true love is not just about taking its about giving too.

@pannaguma
 The boy in above story wasn't sad. He doesn't wan't to be pitied.
Its just that in love we always know that we are going to be hurt but still we do anything for our love. It prooves that he was in true love.
When we love someone its not neccessary that, that person will love us too.
And remeber an unsuccessful love is more powerful then a successfull love.


----------



## pannaguma (May 30, 2007)

^^^ "And remeber an unsuccessful love is more powerful then a successfull love"  what does powerful mean over here?


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

^^ Sorry if I didn't made myself clear. I mean to say that we always remeber unsuccessful love then successful love. I've seen lots of love marriges fall apart.


----------



## indian_samosa (May 30, 2007)

technically speaking ....a living person cannot donate his/her eyes to be fitted onto another person...its only after his/her death the eyes can be removed...


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

^^ Oiyee... Look at the feelings yaar. You are spoiling the fun of a great debate....

(Yes eyes cant be donated when one is alive. So replace eyes with kidney in the story. That would be right )


----------



## indian_samosa (May 30, 2007)

hehehee ..  -)


----------



## pannaguma (May 30, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I mean to say that we always remeber unsuccessful love then successful love.


 wats the point in us remembering the UNSUCCESSFUL love between two other people?? its the people who were involved to whom it matters. 




			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I've seen lots of love marriges fall apart.


 in movies or reality???


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 30, 2007)

He could have donated just one eye .... what a moron.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 30, 2007)

People may call it love, I call it stupidity!


----------



## amitava82 (May 30, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> People may call it love, I call it stupidity!


+1


----------



## indian_samosa (May 30, 2007)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> He could have donated just one eye .... what a moron.



Right on ...


----------



## piyush gupta (May 30, 2007)

Very old story

real life

i like chanakya

he said "There is no relation in this world without self interest"

its bitter but its true

have fun cheers!


----------



## Goten (May 30, 2007)

Ladki kameeni nikli.

Real life may zyadatar ladkiyan acchi hoying kameeni nai.

Peace~~~!


----------



## krazyfrog (May 30, 2007)

The guy was blind even with his eyes. He couldn't see the real nature of the girl.


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Very old story
> 
> "There is no relation in this world without self interest"
> 
> its bitter but its true



i second that......its true to a great extent, not 100
% though


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

Then I guess none of you guys in true love.!!! 

To understand it you have to experience it.

(Like you can't know the taste of something until you eat it. No matter how will someone decribe it to you, you have to eat that thing to know its taste. Same goes for Love.)


----------



## piyush gupta (May 30, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> i second that......its true to a great extent, not 100
> % though


 
its bitter but its true

and its chanakya's Quote buddy no tmine

its 100% true


----------



## sivarap (May 30, 2007)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> He could have donated just one eye .... what a moron.


 awesome....Effective utilization of resources.


----------



## krazyfrog (May 30, 2007)

^^ Yeah imagine how the couple had looked. Both with one eye each.


----------



## The Outsider (May 31, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Then I guess none of you guys in true love.!!!
> 
> To understand it you have to experience it.
> 
> (Like you can't know the taste of something until you eat it. No matter how will someone decribe it to you, you have to eat that thing to know its taste. Same goes for Love.)



agree, but personally i think true love is rarely to be seen as of now and still that eye girl was sanam bewafa


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ Yeah. Thats a pity. But its a promise when my heart will brake (It will break!! I know deep in my heart. ) I won't cry. (I know lots of older people on this forum are crying like a child cause their heart is broken.)


----------



## vish786 (Jun 3, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> People may call it love, I call it stupidity!



yes completely agree.... 

you will never fall in love when you can control your thoughts...  
that is why great and intelligent people never fall in love with girls but they fall in love with work and the SupremeGod... Very good examples are Vivekananda and Chanakya.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 3, 2007)

^^+1


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 3, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> People may call it love, I call it stupidity!



I second that !


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> yes completely agree....
> 
> you will never fall in love when you can control your thoughts...
> that is why great and intelligent people *never fall in love with girls* but they fall in love with work and the SupremeGod... Very good examples are Vivekananda and Chanakya.



 I think you are getting definition of love wrong. As you said intelligent people fall in love with their work. Thats true but its not the same for everyone. 
 You can fall in love with anything you think very close to your heart. Love is not a single word mate. My feeling for my PC is what I call love. My friend's respect towards one of the teacher is what I call love. 
  If you love something you dont see that its a girl or a thing or a work. You just love it.
 And if for some people's the most they love is a girl, not work or something else then whats wrong in that.
 I am not saying that loving your work is wrong I am just saying that If someone loves a girl/boy and calling him/her not intelligent is not good.

Every human is different. 
The important thing is that If truly we love something or someone we can do anything for it.

Take the example of Eklavya (read indian mythology if u dont know who he is.). He respected Guru Dronacharya. This respect is also a kind of love. When Guru Drona asked him to give him his thumb he happily gave it to him, knowing that Guru Drona's intentions are not good. Now tell... Was Eklavya a Stupid, unintelligent person. NO!

The moral of the story. When you truly love someone you can do anything for your love and don't even expect her/him/it to be loyal to you.
________________________

Love's definition is so wast it can't be defined but saying that those who love- are stupid....
Please don't do that. Cause your parents love you too. Dont they...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 4, 2007)

BTW Quiz_master...it seems you are in love.  Who is she?


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 4, 2007)

^^May be u should as who is ur guru bhai


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> BTW Quiz_master...it seems you are in love.  Who is she?



Well its not a place to talk about that.   Or people will start saying that I am publicizing myself.
But yeah I am in love (for the first time in life.). But the girl doesn't know about this. 
But as a side note you can read my personal diary, there is everything happening in my real life unedited. Even my secrets.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 4, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I think you are getting definition of love wrong. As you said intelligent people fall in love with their work. Thats true but its not the same for everyone.
> You can fall in love with anything you think very close to your heart. Love is not a single word mate. My feeling for my PC is what I call love. My friend's respect towards one of the teacher is what I call love.
> If you love something you dont see that its a girl or a thing or a work. You just love it.
> And if for some people's the most they love is a girl, not work or something else then whats wrong in that.
> ...


i would term... that in this way eklavya had lot of respect for drona... a lot of respect... i dont term that to an extent of love. That respect what eklavya had is different from the love of what your speaking... no relation. Love has different form sometimes it depends on what ur connecting that too


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 4, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> But yeah I am in love (for the first time in life.). But the girl doesn't know about this.



i was pretty much in the same condition a few years ago. but i messed it all up. dont even have her phone no now, and she is not even on orkut. 

so all the best to you.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm some touching stuff huh.


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (Jun 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I think you are getting definition of love wrong. As you said intelligent people fall in love with their work. Thats true but its not the same for everyone.
> You can fall in love with anything you think very close to your heart. Love is not a single word mate. My feeling for my PC is what I call love. My friend's respect towards one of the teacher is what I call love.
> If you love something you dont see that its a girl or a thing or a work. You just love it.
> And if for some people's the most they love is a girl, not work or something else then whats wrong in that.
> ...


Hmm....
Some nice points.

And you said that that girl don't know what you think about her!!!
Tell her if you can. You seem very romantic person.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

Shalu_Sharma said:
			
		

> Hmm....
> Some nice points.
> 
> And you said that that girl don't know what you think about her!!!
> Tell her if you can. You seem very romantic person.


Its not easy telling anyone that u like her or him.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 5, 2007)

Love isi ka naam hai sacrifice without any greed

here is another story 


> girl and guy were speeding over 100 mph on the road on a
> motorcycle...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Its not easy telling anyone that u like her or him.



besides some people may get put-off, and then the person may be in deep trouble. only way out may be to gradually increse the friendship before telling the truth.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

That guy is pathetic...if I was him...I'd drug her with chloroform and have her operated (gimme back my eyes B!tch )...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 5, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> That guy is pathetic...if I was him...I'd drug her with chloroform and have her operated (gimme back my eyes B!tch )...



~kwel~ Hitman way


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Love isi ka naam hai sacrifice without any greed



Atlast someone who agree that true love is selfless. 
I was feeling pretty alone on this matter here. 

OK I got this story/explanation by mail from my friend (female friend )

WHATS IS LOVE AND MARRIGE


```
A student asks a teacher, "What is love?"
The teacher said, "in order to answer your question, go to the wheat
field and choose the biggest wheat and come back.
But the rule is: you can go through them only once and cannot turn back
to pick."
The student went to the field, go thru first row, he saw one big wheat,
but he wonders....may be there is a bigger one later.
Then he saw another bigger one... but may be there is an even bigger
one waiting for him.
Later, when he finished more than half of the wheat field, he start to
realise that the wheat is not as big as the previous one he saw, he
know he has missed the biggest one, and he regretted.
So, he ended up went back to the teacher with empty hand. The teacher
told him, "...this is love... you keep looking for a better one, but
when later you realise, you have already miss the person...."*
*"What is marriage then?" the student asked.

The teacher said, "in order to answer your question, go to the corn
field and choose the biggest corn and come back. But the rule is: you
can go through them only once and cannot turn back to pick."
The student went to the corn field, this time he is careful not to
repeat the previous mistake, when he reach the middle of the field, he
has picked one medium corn that he feel satisfy, and come back to the
teacher.

The teacher told him, "this time you bring back a corn.... you look for
one that is just nice, and you have faith and believe this is the best
one you get.... this is marriage."*
```


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ Hehe good story. That student is Quiz_Master i guess.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ Well No.

I found the right person for me (but have no guts to tell her. ).

Take my words- Feeling love for someone/something is easy but expressing that love is as heard as licking your elbow.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 5, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ Hehe good story. That student is Quiz_Master i guess.


i too got the same idea... LOL


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> but expressing that love is as heard as licking your elbow.


 licking ones elbow is impossible.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> I'd drug her with chloroform and have her operated (gimme back my eyes B!tch )...


maybe this is what is called as Real Hate!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted by faraaz
> I'd drug her with chloroform and have her operated (gimme back my eyes B!tch )...


Pehle apni eyes toh do maangna baad mein.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> licking ones elbow is impossible.



So is impossible for me to express my feelings to her.

In this case there are only these possibilities.
1.) Someone will tell her about me. (Fat chance as my friends are pathetic. They don't know how to talk with girls. I am the only confident and cool guy in the gang.)

2.) She will come ahead. (I don't want this to happen. Dunno Why./..)
3.) We will complete our graduation. She will go her way and I will be left crying for her. (Most likely.)
4.) I will just forget her after some years.(My friends says this) (Likely)

5.) I will get confidence from somewher and tell her abt me. And we will live happily ever after. (My dream. I want this to happen.)


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ Well No.
> 
> I found the right person for me (but have no guts to tell her. ).
> 
> Take my words- Feeling love for someone/something is easy but expressing that love is as heard as licking your elbow.



Why so down buddy?!? Trust me...once you get around a bit, asking chicks out is easy. Of course, when you get full into a chick, it gets hard because fear of rejection paralyses you. See, do a bit of groundwork before hand to make things easier for yourself.

FIRST of all, become really good friends with the girl in question AND her best female friend. Then, find out from the female friend or from the girl itself whether she likes another guy and/or is dating another guy. If she's not...then lay it on her!! Going out of your way to do stuff for her, however pissing off it may be, buying her flowers ekcetera ekcetera...but of course, if she doesn't like you...all this stuff will driver her away.

Its always best not to get too invested in a chick if you want to ask her out, because then your risk factor is reduced. In your situation, remember...it is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. And if you have to love and things go well...see if you can get a prenup beforehand!


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

@quiz-master - hey i just wanna know if you both know each other well? if yes, then maybe you should start giving her hints abt ur feelings.

this is my opinion, but all digitian plz help our friend if you are experienced in matters of the heart.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> So is impossible for me to express my feelings to her.
> 
> In this case there are only these possibilities.
> 1.) Someone will tell her about me. (Fat chance as my friends are pathetic. They don't know how to talk with girls. I am the only confident and cool guy in the gang.)
> ...


Sadly 3rd one is looking a possibility.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

Dude...seriously, tell her off...whats the worst that could happen? She doesn't talk to you again?? Atleast you will know one way or the other!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> @quiz-master - hey i just wanna know if you both know each other well? if yes, then maybe you should start giving her hints abt ur feelings.
> 
> this is my opinion, but all digitian plz help our friend if you are experienced in matters of the heart.


Yes we both know each other. Here are some thing I should tell u...

1.)She is in my class. (I am a BCA student.) We know each other from 1 year.

2.) I am not shy around other girls. Its just I cant even speak in front of her.
3.) She is impressed from me as I am good in computers (She herself said that.)
4.) There are rumours about both of us in class. (I heard them as I am a boy and boys get these things fast, but she havn't heard them or she just ignored them.)
5.) She is topper of class, and popular too so most other girls hate her.
6.) Even my friends don't like her (Because she is very open mouthed).
7.) Probebly I am the only guy in class with whom she talks so much. And the only one she asked for for help to. 

My worst fear - I don't want to loose her.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

If what you have said is true...you are not going to lose her. Ask her off...if she says no, chill out...cuz chicks are very much into the whole "lets be friends" thing...so not too much risk for you...

Besides, she knows you from long time, so not like she's going to do to you what that other loverboy had coming after he asked a chick out after 12 days...so I say ASK!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 5, 2007)

some serious ideas are coming I will too like u ppl to solve mah problem too


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Yes we both know each other. Here are some thing I should tell u...
> 
> 1.)She is in my class. (I am a BCA student.) We know each other from 1 year.
> 
> ...


Looking at your points.I think you have a good chance of getting her.Lage raho ...


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

@ QM - dont worry. see the Fear of Failure will only do bad to you. and try to be as confident as possible when talking to her.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2007)

DANGER --------this forum is afflicted with virus------"LOVE"


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> @ QM - dont worry. see the Fear of Failure will only do bad to you. and try to be as confident as possible when talking to her.



yeah, but don't be cocky like "i know what you're gonna say already"


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey thanks for reply guys. After reading your posts I have created a plan. 

I will do following things tomorrow.(Tomorrow is our exam of Basic Electical Circuits.)

1.) She has asked for helped on some Pascal programms. I will give her my Programming notebook. (In which I have written all my programs.).
2.) I will ask her for her phone number. (Never asked it before, but she has mine number.)
3.) I will tell her that I am impressed by her too.
4.) I will ask for some personal things about her, like her fev. food, color etc. (Just so she will know that I have interest in her.)
5.) Then I will ask her that can I visit her house sometimes.
____

Thats what I am going to do tomorrow. Suggest me, am I doing things right.? 
I think I should not rush. Taking things slowly seems appropriate for me.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 6, 2007)

hey listen man i think it will appear a bit to rash. just think, u know her for a yr and didnt say much. suddenly one fine day u tell her points 2, 3, 4, 5. 

better do only points 1, 2, 3 tomorrow. point 4 & 5 after 2-3 days.

Btw ur strategy is excellent.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd say 2-3 weeks rather...DON'T COMMIT THE SAME MISTAKE 12 Day ROMEO did!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 6, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for reply guys. After reading your posts I have created a plan.
> 
> I will do following things tomorrow.(Tomorrow is our exam of Basic Electical Circuits.)
> 
> ...


Dont follow these points together.Do them week after week one at a time.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> DANGER --------this forum is afflicted with virus------"LOVE"


korrect. i agree.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 7, 2007)

but didnt QM say that his exams are going on. so after the exams are finished they maybe not able to meet each other.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 7, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> but didnt QM say that his exams are going on. so after the exams are finished they maybe not able to meet each other.


Thats why he should follow the 2nd point of getting her number first.So that he can keep in touch with her.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

No We in first year. So plenty of time I think.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 7, 2007)

Yours is a 3 year course right? Nice...  Don't be like my bro...he's in 2nd year, so after 1 more year, his babe is gone...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW ! guys just coming from college.
What a day it was. First my exam gone fabulous. I knew every single answer.
We (me and she) completed our paper in just two hour. (Total allowed time is 3 hours.)

After that as we were alone outside college we talked a lot about career in MCA and other programming stuff. (I knew a lot about this in class as I am the only guy in class who use internet daily. others use it once a month. Believe me in a small town like this. having Internet is BIG deal.)

After that I gave her that notebook I mentioned above.(She was impressed.)

Again we talked about personal things like fev. food, her study time, her earlier life (she is from Gujrat originally.)

But couldn't asked for number.Maybe later....

Will tell you about more. Later.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 7, 2007)

DUDE!! That was the perfect chance!!! Ah well...tell you what, don't think about asking her for number too much...when you are talking, just generally ask off as soon as you remember. And don't make it sound creepy, like you are going to stalk her or something...say something disarming like.."so we can keep in touch" or something like that.

But great man!! Very happy for you that things are going well!


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 7, 2007)

This forum is leading no where................Think Digit or Think ??????


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> This forum is leading no where................Think Digit or Think ??????



*right said... but look at the forum section it says chit chat.

@quiz master

look buddy i have just one advice for you... dont get too much involved emotionally, becoz whole day when see is not around you, u would be thinking about her... & believe me u will land up becoming a constant day dreamer when ur working or listening to lecture in class, mark my words,  and see now ur already thinking too much about her, this is how it begins... slowly u will lose ur concentration while studying, and day by day her face will flash every moment even if u try to avoid it... so dont get urselves involved too too deeply... that is all i have for u.
*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @quiz master
> 
> look buddy i have just one advice for you... dont get too much involved emotionally, becoz whole day when see is not around you, u would be thinking about her... & believe me u will land up becoming a constant day dreamer when ur working or listening to lecture in class, mark my words,  and see now ur already thinking too much about her, this is how it begins... slowly u will lose ur concentration while studying, and day by day her face will flash every moment even if u try to avoid it... so dont get urselves involved too too deeply... that is all i have for u.



Vish yaar. What can I say, Its allready happening. 
Now I cant even sleep in night too. (Haven't sleeped since 3 days. Ask choto_cheeta, I've been talking to him all night.)

But don't worry I am not like other guys. I have a perfect balance between studies and these things, actually my score in class increased by 5-8%.
Just cause I wanted to impress her. 
(Thats my way of impressing a girl. Girls here like geeky boys, atleast she likes smart people.)

But I will remeber ur advice as to not fall too much. (But can't promise as I have gone too deep this time. Believe me.  )


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I was deliberately avoiding this thread, but the size and speed of it's growth made me take a look...... Interesting stuff.....



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Its not easy telling anyone that u like her or him.



I disagree on this... If your feelings are true, and if you have been completely honest with yourself, then there is no reason why one should find it difficult.

For, Ashwin, whatever you do, make sure that you are completely sure about what you are doing.... Don't do something that you will have to regreat later. If you turn your back and run away, it's gonna come back and hit you... I have seen it happen....

Again, thiking about her and spending time in that does not help (And I know you will not be able to stop the thoughts in an instant, but try it).

And also be sure to see to the fact that you are completely honest with her, else results might be ugly....

One question.... what was Chota Cheeta was doing awake in the night? Keeping Ashwin a company?.... In that case hats off man... you are a true friend....


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 8, 2007)

well me.. i was avaioding this thread... but then it happened to be sneak peak and...look what i got

eBRo


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> I disagree on this... If your feelings are true, and if you have been completely honest with yourself, then there is no reason why one should find it difficult.
> 
> For, Ashwin, whatever you do, make sure that you are completely sure about what you are doing.... Don't do something that you will have to regreat later. If you turn your back and run away, it's gonna come back and hit you... I have seen it happen....
> 
> ...



But If you love some*thing* you can express your love easily but when you love *someone* its really hard. Fear of losing is so great that it fill your mouth with glue. I am completely honest with myself but now things have gone so deep that fear of loseing is growing day by day.


Well as far as I know I am completely sure about what I do. I am not of those kind who run away from things. I am 18 but have seen so many ups and downs that I know that which stuff is more important. Running away is not a solution of problems.... But I will always remeber your words. 

Oh. I confess I wasn't complete honest with her. I told her some little lies about me. But I will tell her truth as soon as we meet again.

He was studying that time. I was feeling alone and tired so came online to talk to someone. He was there. Yes he is very good friend. Always gave me the right advice at right time. He is one of those guys who are truly special for me. As my offline friends are not good in solving problems, (I am the one who solves their problems) all I got to share my problems are my online friends. And You always need someone to discuss things otherwise u will soon crack up.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I am completely honest with myself but now things have gone so deep that fear of losing is growing day by day.


You fear of the things which you never had or never did.




			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Oh. I confess I wasn't complete honest with her. I told her some little lies about me. But I will tell her truth as soon as we meet again.


Lies are good as long as they dont hurt the feelings. Don't lie to 'improve' your image.

But I too seriously think you should stop thinking too much. Listen to good music..thats what I did. I stopped caring about the things that I never possesed.


----------



## MysticDews (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont nkow how come i ignored this thread till now...

@QM,
i can understand ur feelings very well. Trust me, i have gone through all this. Exactly the same feelings. i 2 was in my first yr wen this happend to me.

And from my experience, in short, wanna share something with you..

>> Always remember the word SLOW..
>> And, an e-mail or a sms can never ever convey ur expression in the right way. Never even attempt to say something when u are not actually face to face with the person.

Hope all ur wishes come true. Hope u get love. 

And u can count on me if ever need help. but always remember those two things.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks mystic bro. Its because of guys like I never feel alone and spend 7-8 hours on this forum.
And yes I am slow. I said that in post 59 of this thread.

And I won't send her e-mails and SMSs as she doesn't have a PC or she do not go to Cyber Cafes and She don't even have a Mobile. 

I am free this afternoon so I have called some friends who used to study in her class in her old school. (Some background check you know )


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

background check? Are you analyzing her?? for what?
I hope she doesn't find your this post particularly.


----------



## MysticDews (Jun 8, 2007)

May be he wants to know something more about her, her past, her likes, dislikes etc....
i too wish she duznt find this post and he duznt make it obvious to his frens about the check thing,.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ No No.
You got me wrong there. I just called some friends who studied with her a year ago in her school (central school). (In a small town like this everyone has common friends.)
I just wanted to know her likes and dislikes. Those friends just left.
But unfortunately they don't know much about her as they said she used to be very conserved and shy.
(Amazingly she is just opposite now. Too much confident she is... )

One more thing, she don't use Internet I think, so hard chance of her to come here and see this thread, but unfortunately she knows my web-id.(which is Quiz_Master, I use this name everywhere.)


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

I hope quizmaster hits success.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ No No.
> You got me wrong there. I just called some friends who studied with her a year ago in her school (central school). (In a small town like this everyone has common friends.)
> I just wanted to know her likes and dislikes. Those friends just left.
> But unfortunately they don't know much about her as they said she used to be very conserved and shy.
> ...


your from which town?? let me see how small is that town of urs


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

^^  Ratlam, Madhya Pradesh, India, Earth, Universe. 

This town is spread in just 4.5 sqr KM. (I am talking about Ratlam town not whole Ratlam district.).

Search wikimapia for ratlam and you will see my house there (I mean area where we live.).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 8, 2007)

I will send her a snail mail


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 8, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> But If you love some*thing* you can express your love easily but when you love *someone* its really hard. Fear of losing is so great that it fill your mouth with glue. I am completely honest with myself but now things have gone so deep that fear of loseing is growing day by day.



I know the feeling and, it's just in your mind. As I said, if you don't do anything wrong, or act strangely, then there is no reason why you should loose her.....

One thing, unless you are confident and are sure that she will not say no, don't go for it.

BTW, @ I am crack......

What did you get buddy? eBRo? Is that electronic Brother?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi . Guys. Thought I should tell u. After two hours there is mine Pascal Exam. (Yeah we have to study that cr@p language.).
Please wish me luck. 
Not for exam..... [I am the Best in Pascal in class. ]

But for other matters we were talking about earlier.  

Will tell you more when I will come back.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 11, 2007)

Exam at 7AM??? How early does your college starts?


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Exam at 7AM??? How early does your college starts?



LOl...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

maybe.Engineering students have lab exams starting @ 6.30 AM in CoimBatoreE.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> maybe.Engineering students have lab exams starting @ 6.30 AM in CoimBatoreE.


but is in mandya pradesh


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 11, 2007)

yucks yaar


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello guys. Today was paper of Pascal language. The exams start at 7 am. Yeah its very early.

Ofcourse it was pretty easy for me, but I cant say the same for others. It took me 2:15 hours to complete this one. I completed all the questions perfectly but I think I messed up the question in which we have to create a Linked List Programm. But still I think I will manage to get 90% score in this Exam.

 It seems I was the only one who think will get more then 70% score. Even Adi (My girl ) Thinks that she is not going to get much score in this exam. Which is pretty big deal considering she is the topper of class. (By the way she was looking very pretty in white tee-shirt and jeans. Oh man! Dunno why other guys in class thinks she is not good-looking. To me she is very beautiful, even with her specs.  )

My other friends with whom I do late night study thinks they are gonna fail this one.

After the exam, I was feeling pretty sleepy and my stomach was not feeling good. (I was in need to go toilet , well something similar to toilet, you get what I mean. )

So I hurried to get back to home. So I and she didn't get a chance to talk much. But I was able to see in her eyes that she was jeolous. Computers is the only subject in which she can't beat me. (But she is superior in every other department thats for sure.)

After I got back I fell to spleep. Just woke up and writing this.

That was my day.

Next Exam is of Indian History and Culture and its on 14.

Lets see what happens...

Kya Hoga Ash Kaa.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 11, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Tats a good time......mine at 3PM till 6PM



Any chance that you study in a college falling under Shivaji University, Maharashtra?... Cause I had exams from 3 to 6.... 

In the first place, I get sleepy during boring exams.. and that during this time..... BAD


----------



## blueshift (Jun 11, 2007)

You life is only exams and girl..i think.

aditya, even Mumbai University exams starts on 3pm.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 11, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> aditya, even Mumbai University exams starts on 3pm.



And I thought that people here have no brains.....


----------



## mihir2608 (Jun 11, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Any chance that you study in a college falling under Shivaji University, Maharashtra?... Cause I had exams from 3 to 6....
> 
> In the first place, I get sleepy during boring exams.. and that during this time..... BAD



no ours is Mumbai university and still this time....kenshin and me r in the same college...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ That is what I said... that I thought that people here have no brains.... It looks like it's the same everywhere.....


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Hello guys. Today was paper of Pascal language. The exams start at 7 am. Yeah its very early.
> 
> Ofcourse it was pretty easy for me, but I cant say the same for others. It took me 2:15 hours to complete this one. I completed all the questions perfectly but I think I messed up the question in which we have to create a Linked List Programm. But still I think I will manage to get 90% score in this Exam.
> 
> ...


WOW almost an autobiography. Anyway ur making good progress academically and should i say _romantically. _best of luck.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 13, 2007)

Now I m back  from college. Just got back. Sorry exam was today... not tomorrow. I messed up dates.
My paper was good. Too much sleepy now. Will tell you more in evening when I will wake up. 
Studied all night u know...


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Now I m back  from college. Just got back. Sorry exam was today... not tomorrow. I messed up dates.
> My paper was good. Too much sleepy now. Will tell you more in evening when I will wake up.
> Studied all night u know...


is this love, as the topic says ??? :O


----------

